#ubuntu-qt 2018-09-11
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin
<lubot> <acheronuk> left over transitional from 5.9.5
<lubot> <acheronuk> $ reverse-depends qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin
<lubot> <mitya57> twinkle actually has:
<lubot> <mitya57> So that package can be safely dropped.
<lubot> <acheronuk> :)
<lubot> <mitya57> It is listed on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/ so I hope someone from archive team will clean it up.
<lubot> alleehol was removed by: alleehol
#ubuntu-qt 2019-09-11
<lubot> <RikMills> https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-5.12.5-released
<lubot> <mitya57> Finally! \o/
<lubot> <mitya57> Not the best timing because I will be travelling from Friday to Monday. But I will be able to start the work today and tomorrow.
<lubot> <RikMills> no problem :)
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 What is happening with QtWebEngine 5.9.8 in Bionic? It is breaking things building in bionic-proposed
<lubot> <mitya57> I marked it as verification-failed
<lubot> <mitya57> Maybe you can ask for its removal from -proposed and then retry your builds…
<lubot> <RikMills> Ok, that sounds reasonable. Thanks!
